# Help with identifying this piece of music



## Bert (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all keeping safe.

Can anyone help me with identifying this piece of music in this video?

Greetings and thanks from Colombia!


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

My ears hear a really bland movie score from a baseball movie or something.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Um, nope. Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Bert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all keeping safe.
> 
> ...


video unavailable


----------

